# Arcing



## Justin Williams (May 17, 2009)

Do any of you know what "arcing" is and do you use it?

How different is arcing than diagramming?


----------



## Prufrock (May 17, 2009)

You might start with this thread: 
Arcing and Exegesis.


----------



## Radical_Pilgrim (Jul 28, 2009)

BibleArc.com :: Graphical Exegesis

Has very lengthy video tutorials to learning the process of arcing as well as a site to create your own arcs and such.

Pastor Piper on arcing:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYcsXanMlvM"]YouTube - What is arcing and why is it important?[/ame]


----------

